
A D.J. Could Save Your Life Tonight - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/30/opinion/sunday/dj-save-your-life.html
======
sitkack
Sophomoric essay on the importance of selecting music. Artists make the music.
The importance of DJs is overblown. Being a DJ is a trade skill, you work
clubs for money, your name shouldn't be on the music. Wub Wub pause build.

~~~
rpdillon
You may be right. The DJs I really like are also artists/producers (Armin van
Buuren and Gareth Emery are on my mind as I say this).

That said, I feel bad diminishing the work that went into, for example,
Laserface[0]. I didn't attend the NY show, but the set was, for me,
amazing[1].

[0]: [http://laserface.garethemery.com/](http://laserface.garethemery.com/)
[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gb2gmmTjx8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gb2gmmTjx8)

~~~
sitkack
It is important work, part of the ensemble of the delivery, but not the bulk.
We also shouldn't let the skill of the outliers paint the flock.

------
j_s
I'm always disappointed when an EDM live show is a letdown after enjoying all
the polish put into an album.

Being able to do both excellent live shows while releasing quality albums is
not a guarantee in any genre, it makes sense that there are specialists
focusing on live shows.

------
kodisha
Nice read, nice to see how different music scene is in US.

EU is much more electronic music orientated, and D.J.'s here are quite
different, yet same, they do the exactly the same thing this article
describes.

Just watch this repetitive, yet awesome 3 minute buildup, leading to total
madness:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5-b33rhevQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5-b33rhevQ)

And that's just first clip that comes to mind.

~~~
linkmotif
I wish everyone in that crowd would look inwards, at themselves and at the
power of their own imaginations, creativity and exploration instead of at that
guy on the stage, who, to me, is doing something very predictable and boring.
Something about crowds like this is really depressing to me. It must be that I
don’t see the beauty in this at all, and see so much beauty and potential
elsewhere.

What I see here is the same thing I see in all of these things: a nice melody,
a creeping crescendo, the audience really enthused about it for reasons I
don’t understand at all, because the result is predictable: the beat drops and
everyone goes wild.

~~~
brndnmtthws
People are free to enjoy what they want to enjoy. Perhaps try not imposing
your pretentious higher meanings on random people you don't know, and you'll
feel less depressed.

~~~
linkmotif
People are, indeed, free to speak in tongues and shake and worship Jesus or
Mohammad or Satan and I’ll still find all those things depressing.

------
pnash
Hang the blessed DJ. The music that they constantly play It says nothing to me
about my life.

~~~
emacsgifs
Burn down the Disco.

Morrissey is such a magnificent and malignant buzz kill.

